# do-ers a don't-ers



## Garin

Zdravím všechny!
V americkém filmu, který právě překládám, vystupuje motivační řečník, který hovoří o tom, že se lidé dělí na "do-ers" a "don't-ers", tedy na ty, kdo jsou ochotni něco udělat proto, aby něčeho dosáhli, a kdo nic dělat nechtějí. "Doer" se někdy do češtiny překládá jako "muž činu", "don't-er" je novotvar vytvořený oním řečníkem jako protiklad označení "do-er". 
Lámu si hlavu, jak to převést do češtiny, aby šlo o zjevný protiklad a přitom to byl co nejstručnější výraz - "muž nečinu" už je moc dlouhý a zdaleka ne tak úderný.
Nenapadne vás někoho něco?


----------



## morior_invictus

Zdravím,

nakolik *doer *je "a person characterized by action" (t.z. _muž činu_), jeho antonymum *don`ter* by mělo být "a person given to contemplation" (t.z. _myslitel, rozjímatel, atd._). Zkuste tedy něco z toho.


----------



## Garin

Díky, morior_invictus, za tip. Obávám se ale, že ten "myslitel" či "rozjímatel" jsou celkem pozitivní charakteristiky, kdežto ten "don't-er" je něco, co bychom rozhodně být nechtěli. Zatím tam mám pořád pracovně toho "muže nečinu" a už se pomalu začínám smiřovat s tím, že nic lepšího nevymyslím. Ještě to navíc všechno má i genderový háček, protože "do-er" a "don't-er" může být i žena, na rozdíl od všech uvažovaných českých ekvivalentů. Ale nehodlám se pouštět do korektních tvarů typu "myslící" či "rozjímající" (nebo dokonce "činící"), to bych tomu dal nechtěnou pachuť.


----------



## morior_invictus

Ono ten háčik ohľadom pohlavia máte aj s tým "mužem činu." V podstate "doer" a "don`ter" sú len ináč pomenované už dlho známe koncepty "a man of action" (prekladaný ako "muž činu") a "a man of thought" (prekladaný ako "muž slova").

Toho "rozjímatele" som Vám poradil preto, lebo v SR sa často hovorí "Nerozjímaj a rob!" a vtedy to každý chápe ako negatívny imperatív.

Stále máte avšak zadné vrátka prostredníctvom "aktívneho" a "pasívneho" typu.

Možno by sme to mohli ešte pomenovať "shnilý" a "akční" jedinec. Práve som asi vyčerpal svoju slovnú zásobu.  Vždy som vedel, že je malá. 

Tak snáď nájdete termín, ktorý sa Vám bude páčiť a hodiť. Veľa šťastia v prekladaní!


----------



## Garin

Díky za přání, ono by to všechno šlo vymyslet, kdyby člověk na ten překlad měl víc času než tři dny. Dnes už termín "do týdne" spadá do kategorie "dost času"


----------



## AllTaken

Mě napadá akorát hráči a sráči nebo ovce a vlci.


----------



## Garin

AllTaken said:


> Mě napadá akorát hráči a sráči nebo ovce a vlci.


Hráči a sráči jsou sice trochu významově posunutí, ale líbí se mi, díky, AllTaken. Asi to zkusím, snad to projde.


----------

